# [Video] Ati - Ecran noir

## Poussin

Chers gentooistes,

J'ai actuellement un petit problème tournant autour des pilotes ATI. J'espère qu'en lisant ces lignes, vous n'allez pas éprouver ce sentiment commun: "Encore un qui n'est pas capable de faire une recherche..."

J'espère sincèrement que ce sujet n'est pas redondant. Mes recherches actuelles ont été infructueuse.

Récemment, j'ai effectué une mise à jour (emerge -uav world), et les pilotes ati (fglrx) sont passé en version 8.35.5. Surprise, le reboot suivant, aucun affichage X.

Etonné, je veux me rendre en mode terminal (ALT + CTRL + F1) et là aucune réaction. Visiblement, un gel complet du système.

Après un "hard reboot' et un boot interactif (afin de ne pas permettre le demarage de gdm), je vais dans /var/log/, un coup de ls -ltr, et je m'apperçois qu'aucun Xorg.0.log ne correspond au dernier reboot.

A partir de là, j'ai essayé plusieurs solutions:

 - mise à jour du noyaux

 - mise à jour des pilotes ati vers un version encore plus récente

 - nouveaux xorg.conf (xorgconfig + aticonfig)

Voici l'état actuel du systeme

```

$ uname -a

Linux Fly 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #1 Fri Jun 8 13:22:57 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Le fichier de configuration de xorg

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "be"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"   # Explorer PS/2

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

  # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz

  Modeline "1280x800_60.00"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option  "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option  "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

```

La version de ati-drivers:

```

[I] x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  8.27.10-r1 ~8.28.8 8.28.8-r1 ~8.29.6 (~)8.30.3 (~)8.30.3-r1 8.32.5 (~)8.33.6 (~)8.33.6-r1 (~)8.34.8 8.35.5 (~)8.36.5 (~)8.37.6 (~)8.37.6-r1

     Installed versions:  8.37.6-r1(14:37:18 06/08/07)(-acpi kernel_linux -qt3)

```

La version de xorg-server:

```

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.1.1-r1 1.1.1-r5 1.2.0-r3 [M]-*1.2.99.0 ~1.3.0.0

     Installed versions:  1.2.0-r3(14:46:11 06/07/07)(dri -input_devices_acecad  input_devices_evdev  input_devices_keyboard  input_devices_mouse nptl sdl  video_cards_fglrx xorg)

```

Materiel:

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)

```

Actuellement, le seul affichage X obtenu est un _ blanc en haut à gauche de l'écran noir et aucun log disponible (en tout cas rien dans Xorg.0.log.

Si quelqu'un avait une vague idée sur une solution à envisager (autre que le downgrade), j'en serais fort heureux

Merci à vous

Poussin

----------

## Magic Banana

Le passage au pilote libre "radeon" ?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Poussin

Si je ne me trompe, les pilotes libres radeon ne supportent pas ma carte coté Accélération 3D, openGL...

----------

## AgentMat

vire le "modes "1280x800"" de ta section screen et la modeline de ta section monitor, puis reessaye. fglrx est sensé detecter tout seul les résolutions possibles de ton ecran. Je sais que cette simple ligne faisait planter mon pc quand j'etais en 64 bits avec les 8.33.6. J'ai pas réessayer depuis cependant. En tout cas sans ca marche parfaitement.

----------

## Poussin

Done...

mais pas mieux

----------

## El_Goretto

Questions classiques: es-tu sûr que le 8.35.x supporte le noyau 2.6.20? As-tu un framebuffer, si oui lequel? Si tu downgrade fglrx à la version précédente qui fonctionnait, avec le même fichier xorg.conf, est-ce que ça marche?

Dans le domaine des drivers graphiques, sous linux, contrairement à windows, la fuite "en avant" en mettant à jour le plus de trucs possible est la meilleure façon de se paumer et ne résoudra probablement rien. Cherche à retrouver ta conf graphique précédente, histoire de mettre en cause de façon certaine fglrx.

----------

## nykos

je suis en 2.6.21 avec les 8.35, donc je pense pas que ça vienne d'une version du noyau non-supportée

----------

## d2_racing

Regarde si tu as bien vesa ou vesa-tng comme framebuffer. car ton gèle de console. c'est vraiment la faute du framebuffer qui fonctionne pas avec les drivers ATI proprio.

tu dois avoir radeon comme framebuffer  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

et non je n'ai pas radeon comme pilotes framebuffer, j'ai vesafb.

la combinaison 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 et ati-drivers-2.35.5 ou 2.38 ne fonctionnait pas

La derniere configuration fonctionnel était 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 et ati-drivers-8.32.5, mais dans cette configuration, pas d'openGL (j'au soupsonné une version de xorg-server trop récente) (et oui j'ai bien eselect opengl set ati)

Je précise que ce n'est qu'au démarage de X que tout freeze. Sinon, sans X, le terminal est opérationnel

----------

## El_Goretto

radeonfb étant celui qui (à ma connaissance) ne pose jamais de problème avec fglrx, on doit pouvoir l'écarter. Ceci étant, ça ne fera pas de mal de le désactiver pendant que tu cherches la solution à ton problème  :Smile: 

Le fait que dans ton ancienne configuration le DRI n'était pas à yes m'embête, car cela siginifie que déjà quelque chose n'allait pas.

Est-ce que tu peux regarder dans les logs de Xorg, et nous en communiquer 1 qui correspond à un écran noir?

----------

## Poussin

Justement non, un écran noir signifie pas de log, il n'y écrit strictement rien... c'est très gênant

----------

## AgentMat

t as essayé ca :

```

startx > startx.log 2>&1
```

----------

## barbapapa

bon une question qui peu paraitre bête mais : qu'elle est le type de branchement de l'écran dvi ou analogique ? si la réponce est dvi essaie de te branché en analogique (meme avec un convertisseur)... certain forum semble pointé vers ce problème...

----------

## AgentMat

 *barbapapa wrote:*   

> bon une question qui peu paraitre bête mais : qu'elle est le type de branchement de l'écran dvi ou analogique ? si la réponce est dvi essaie de te branché en analogique (meme avec un convertisseur)... certain forum semble pointé vers ce problème...

 

j'ai eu ce probleme en 64 bits, lors du switch entre X et un framebuffer mon pc plantait si j utilisais la prise dvi, et ca marchait sans probleme si j etais sur la prise VGA. Le plus marrant c est que le framebuffer avant que X ne soit lancé marche parfaitement, c'est seulement quand on passe de X au framebuffer (ctrl alt F1, reboot, arret de la machine) que ca merde  :Razz: 

----------

## Poussin

J'ai essayé de rediriger la sortie de startx oui (ça ne crée meme pas le fichier)

et je suis en analogique

----------

## El_Goretto

Je ne comprends pas...

Même si X crashe et provoque un écran noir, il doit quand même y avoir un fichier log... Me gourre-je?

----------

## Poussin

eh bien je te promet qu'il n'y a rien :/

----------

## Untux

Salutes,

Même problème, point pour point, que Poussin avec ATI Radeon X1650Pro en passant de ati-drivers 8.35.5 -> 8.36.5 -> 8.37.6. J'ai donc downgradé et back to 8.35.5. Je suis en DVI mais j'ai essayé de passer en analogique et le problème persistait. Pas encore eu le temps d'aller plus loin pour résoudre le problème. Voulais juste confirmer que Poussin is not alone in the dark.

PS Oui j'ai rempilé : j'ai remplacé ma vieille 9800Pro par une ATI en dépit des petites contrariétés. Vous m'avez convaincu... rapport à l'attitude plus positive d'ATI/AMD face au libre.

Portage 2.1.3_rc4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.19-gentoo-r2A i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r2A i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 21 Jun 2007 11:50:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/var/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo "

LANG="fr_CH"

LC_ALL="fr_CH.utf8"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR fr_CH en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/var/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/var/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acl aiglx alsa bash-completion berkdb bitmap bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups directfb doc dri fbcon fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos ldap libg++ lua midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png postgres ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection reiserfs sdl session spell spl splugin ssl svg svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts unicode x86 xinerama xorg xprint zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="wacom mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR fr_CH en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa mesa vga v4l fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## AgentMat

 *tutux wrote:*   

> PS Oui j'ai rempilé : j'ai remplacé ma vieille 9800Pro par une ATI en dépit des petites contrariétés. Vous m'avez convaincu... rapport à l'attitude plus positive d'ATI/AMD face au libre.
> 
> 

 

Moi je les ai pas écouté, et ma 8800 tourne aussi bien sous windows que sous linux. Fini les fps divisés par 2 entre windows et linux ^^ On a le droit à un vrai control center (un peu moins fourni que sous windows mais très correct), et en plus j'ai pas du me faire chier à tweaker mon xorg.conf pendant 2H pour obtenir un affichage. Cerise sur le gateau, je vais pouvoir me remettre beryl sans sacrifier les autres applications opengl et sans me taper cette saloperie de xgl ^^ (et en plus avec les drivers nvidia on peut lancer plusieurs serveurs X sans que ca plante lamentablement comme avec ati ^^)

----------

## ryo-san

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai pas du me faire chier à tweaker mon xorg.conf pendant 2H pour obtenir un affichage

 

Que ton experience avec ATI soit decevante. je peux comprendre.

Essayes quand meme d'etre objectif. Perso, sur du matos neuf (X800) et n'ayant jamais eu de carte ati, cela m'a pris

5 mns chrono pour tout configurer, le temps de lire quelques liens.

C'est un fait que les drivers atiesque se soit tres largement ameliorés, ce n'est plus la mode de taper sur ces drivers et de ne jurer que par nvidia.

Il persiste quelques soucis de framebuffer parfois ( perso j'ai viré donc plus d'emmerdes et f#@! le bootsplash   :Twisted Evil:   ).

Quand aux fps divisés par deux:  hey,  ohhh =>[] 

les problemes rencontrés actuellement sont ceux que l'on a eu ( en ~arch ) il y a quelques temps mais rien de bien mechant.

@Poussin ( comme c'est meuuuugnon   :Razz:  )

Ma tour tourne avec tout les derniers ebuilds en date et tout fonctionne donc y a de l'espoir.

Tu peux tenter la toute derniere version de xorg avec les tout derniers ati, entre les versions qui marchaient dont tu parles et les dernieres il y a eu quelques corrections de bug.

----------

## Untux

J'ai trouvé une poignée de p'tits paramètres /etc/X11/xorg.conf qui résolvent le problème pour moi (et espérons pour Poussin). Il me semble que c'est "UseFastTLS" "1" qui a débloqué la situation (il était à 2 par défaut), mais comme j'ai fait les changements dans un ordre folklorique, je mets la section complète :

```

[...]

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    Option      "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

    Option      "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0"

    Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

    Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

    Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

    Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

    Option      "mtrr" "off"

    Option      "no_accel" "no"

    Option      "no_dri" "no"

    Option      "EnablePrivateBackZ" "no"

    Option      "backingstore" "true"

    Option "AGPMask" "0x00000005"

    Option "AGPv3Mask" "0x00000001" 

EndSection

[...]

```

Cette section s'est étoffée au fil des mois avec quelques suggestions glanées ici et là... faudrait que je la nettoie un de ces jours.

À noter également que j'ai fait l'upgrade de mon noyau (2.6.19 -> 2.6.21) ce qui n'a pas suffit à régler le problème mais qui fait peut-être partie de la solution ?! (ne pas oublier de re-emerger ati-drivers après changement noyau)

Meilleures salutes

* ATI Radeon X1650 Pro

* linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r3

* xorg-x11-7.2

* xorg-server-1.3.0.0

* ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1

PS@AgentMat : Tu n'es qu'un sale traître ! :] En plus, c'est pas un fanatique de ion3 que tu feras baver avec ta cerise Berylienne 8)

----------

## AgentMat

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Que ton experience avec ATI soit decevante. je peux comprendre.
> 
> Essayes quand meme d'etre objectif. Perso, sur du matos neuf (X800) et n'ayant jamais eu de carte ati, cela m'a pris
> ...

 

Essaye un jeu récent, genre quake4. Avec ma x800xt c est parfaitement jouable sous windows, c est un slide show sous linux avec les derniers ati. Avec ma 8800 ca tourne aussi bien sous les 2 (encore heureux quand meme ^^). J'exagere quand je dis 2H pour avoir un affichage mais essaye de faire fonctionner beryl tu vas t amuser  :Very Happy:  Avec xgl ca passe pas trop difficilement mais tu peux plus lancer une application opengl sans que ca merde et la ou avec nvidia tu peux lancer plusieurs serveurs X, avec ati si tu en lances un 2eme tu crashes lamentablement. Quand au control center d'ati il est tout simplement ridicule. Puis la documentation des options du driver ATI est simplement ridicule. Non seulement toutes les otpions (enfin le quart de la moitie des options que tu as souswindows) de la carte ne peuvent etre configurees que depuis ton xorg.conf, mais en plus c est de la magie voodoo pour deviner les options. Tu as des howto complement à la masse qui te font rajouter des trucs que xorg ignore car ca n existe plus. Bref j'ai toujours eu que des merdes avec ma x800xt sous linux, et la je n ai eu aucun mais alors aucun soucis avec ma nvidia.

----------

## ryo-san

lut

le maso: beryl et le gaming  :Razz: 

ok, je vais essayer de faire quelques tests ce week-end et posterais le resultats je ne sais pas trop ou

parce qu'on squatte un peu le topic la.

Mes besoins sont basiques, je joue un peu a ET de temps en temps ( plus trop en ce moment ),

Beryl ca p.. donc ca va 5mns un peu comme le demineur héhéhé ( cela n'engage que moi et n'est absolument pas une attaque hein , c'est juste mon avis ).

J'ai quake4 donc je peux tester.A suivre.

Sinon est-ce que ca s'arrange poussin (  :Laughing:  ) ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Essaye un jeu récent, genre quake4. Avec ma x800xt c est parfaitement jouable sous windows, c est un slide show sous linux avec les derniers ati. Avec ma 8800 ca tourne aussi bien sous les 2 (encore heureux quand meme ^^). J'exagere quand je dis 2H pour avoir un affichage mais essaye de faire fonctionner beryl tu vas t amuser  Avec xgl ca passe pas trop difficilement mais tu peux plus lancer une application opengl sans que ca merde et la ou avec nvidia tu peux lancer plusieurs serveurs X, avec ati si tu en lances un 2eme tu crashes lamentablement. Quand au control center d'ati il est tout simplement ridicule. Puis la documentation des options du driver ATI est simplement ridicule. Non seulement toutes les otpions (enfin le quart de la moitie des options que tu as souswindows) de la carte ne peuvent etre configurees que depuis ton xorg.conf, mais en plus c est de la magie voodoo pour deviner les options. Tu as des howto complement à la masse qui te font rajouter des trucs que xorg ignore car ca n existe plus. Bref j'ai toujours eu que des merdes avec ma x800xt sous linux, et la je n ai eu aucun mais alors aucun soucis avec ma nvidia.

 

Bon, je ne suis pas du tout un fanboy ATI.

On sait jamais, on n'est jamais trop prudent.

Mais j'ai une GRANDE expérience du driver proprio fglrx.

Et je dis. Que tu racontes pas mal d'âneries. Il y a des propos qui sont propres à ton expérience, ok, mais certaines affirmations sont énormissimes, et je me permets de te reprendre de volée, parce qu'à un moment, faut arrêter.

*Beryl - l'install: comme tu dis, c'est pas simple à mettre en place. C'est normal, c'est Beryl, c'est expérimental. Perso, ca m'a pris 3/4h entre la lecture des docs pour savoir comment ça marche, et compiler beryl. La partie propre à ma carte (9800pro à l'époque), ça a du prendre entre 5 et 10 mins. 

*Beryl - fonctionnement: on sait, c'est écrit partout, pas de 3D quand Beryl est actif. Point. Ca changera sûrement dans une prochaine version du driver.

*Plusieurs X en mm temps: tu racontes nawak. Et méchamment. Et note, je reste poli. Ca marche impeccable chez moi (Gentoo), et chez la famille (Ubuntu, fonction "changement d'utilisateur"). Donc si tu as eu des problèmes, c'est possible. Si tu n'as pas pu les résoudre, je comprends, on a pas tous du temps à consacrer à la bidouille (mais si tu cherches à lancer 2 X, on en est pas loin). Mais ne fait pas de généralités de ton cas.

*Le control center était ridicule. Oui, je confirme. La version sortie avec le drivers fglrx 8.37 apporte beaucoup de nouveauté: les fonctions 3D y font enfin leur apparition, et ça m'a semblé complet, moi qui ai atitools sous ouinouin. Donc quand on sait pas, on ne dit rien, c'est pas plus mal. 

*Les options du drivers: ya un utilitaire en ligne de commande appelé aticonfig, qui (si tu l'as utilisé un jour) fait abstraction et te propose des noms à mettre sur sur ces options qui se retrouveront parfois en hexa dans xorg.conf. Chacun ses goûts, moi l'hexa, je le lis pas en VO dans le texte.

*Les howtos: bon, là je vais même pas prendre la peine de faire une réponse complète... cf ma signature.

Sur ce, je vais aller sacrifier un chaton à la gloire d'ATI.

Ou pas.

----------

## malik

Salut a tous,

j'interviens sur le topix car j'ai également le meme probleme que "poussin", à savoir qu'il m'est impossible de passer d'un serveur X à une session tty peux importe laquelle, et meme de revenir sur X, toujours la meme chose un foutu ecran noir mon seul moyen etant de me connecter a partir d'un autre pc en ssh et de relancer xdm.

Je precise au passage que mon noyeau est un 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 ma carte graphique une ATI Radeon X1600 & une config AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+

 *tutux wrote:*   

> J'ai trouvé une poignée de p'tits paramètres /etc/X11/xorg.conf qui résolvent le problème pour moi (et espérons pour Poussin). Il me semble que c'est "UseFastTLS" "1" qui a débloqué la situation (il était à 2 par défaut), mais comme j'ai fait les changements dans un ordre folklorique, je mets la section complète :
> 
> ```
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour ceux que ça interesse, voici une config qui marche avec le 8.35 sans framebuffer sur une X1950pro (ignorez le coup des ForceMonitors, c'est parce que je n'en utilise qu'un des 2 connectés, celui en DVI), le tout en 32bits:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "Capabilities" "0x00000800"

        Option      "DesktopSetup" "single"

        Option      "ForceMonitors" "nocrt1,auto"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        Option      "TexturedVideoSync" "on"

        Option      "FSAAEnable" "on"

        Option      "FSAAScale" "6"

        Option      "Centermode" "on"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "on"

EndSection
```

----------

## AgentMat

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *Plusieurs X en mm temps: tu racontes nawak. Et méchamment. Et note, je reste poli. Ca marche impeccable chez moi (Gentoo), et chez la famille (Ubuntu, fonction "changement d'utilisateur"). Donc si tu as eu des problèmes, c'est possible. Si tu n'as pas pu les résoudre, je comprends, on a pas tous du temps à consacrer à la bidouille (mais si tu cherches à lancer 2 X, on en est pas loin). Mais ne fait pas de généralités de ton cas.
> 
> 

 

Je passe pas mal de temps a bidouiller  et lancer 1 serveur Xgl + un serveur X ca plante lamentablement quoique je fasse.

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *Le control center était ridicule. Oui, je confirme. La version sortie avec le drivers fglrx 8.37 apporte beaucoup de nouveauté: les fonctions 3D y font enfin leur apparition, et ça m'a semblé complet, moi qui ai atitools sous ouinouin. Donc quand on sait pas, on ne dit rien, c'est pas plus mal.
> 
> 

 

Tu as 3 malheureuses options (par contre la Vsync marche enfin !!!  :Very Happy:  ). Je ne sais peut etre rien mais je sais voir la différence entre les options que j ai sous les drivers windows et les options que j ai sur fglrx  :Rolling Eyes:  Sans compter que le dernier fglrx est bien buggé  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *Les options du drivers: ya un utilitaire en ligne de commande appelé aticonfig, qui (si tu l'as utilisé un jour) fait abstraction et te propose des noms à mettre sur sur ces options qui se retrouveront parfois en hexa dans xorg.conf. Chacun ses goûts, moi l'hexa, je le lis pas en VO dans le texte.
> 
> 

 

Perso un "option Vsync on" me parlerait plus. Aticonfig a une doc minable,  useFastTLS et cie tu peux les setter avec aticonfig mais tu as aucune indication des valeurs possibles et des conséquences que ca va avoir. Pour ca t es obligé d aller voir une doc non officielle, le combe. Activer l'antialiasing sous quake4 fait planter le jeu lamentablement (mais je ne suis sur que chez toi ca marche parfaitement, et que tu peux meme régler l'anisotropie à 16 tout en forcant le mipmap antialiasing, tout en créant plusieurs profils différents selon les applications utilisées  :Very Happy:  Mais ca c'est parce que je ne bidouille pas assez, un vrai dur comme toi a surement déjà décompiler le driver pour le réecrire)

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Pour ceux que ça interesse, voici une config qui marche avec le 8.35 sans framebuffer sur une X1950pro (ignorez le coup des ForceMonitors, c'est parce que je n'en utilise qu'un des 2 connectés, celui en DVI), le tout en 32bits:
> 
> 

 

Je ne suis pas sur que le but du jeu soit d enlever le framebuffer  :Rolling Eyes:  Avoir un framebuffer + X qui fonctionne me semble quand meme le minimum légal pour un driver de carte video.

Edit : j ai oublie de préciser que tout ca c'est en 64 bits. A cause de tout ca je suis repasse en 32 bits récement et c est un peu moins pire (je n ai pas reessaye de lancer Xgl + X depuis, si ca se trouve ca marche en 32 bits)Last edited by AgentMat on Mon Jun 25, 2007 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Untux

J'ai testé, un à un, les paramètres de ma section ATI dans xorg.conf.  L'unique paramètre qui évite l'écran noir lorsque je démarre X est VideoRam 262144; Paramètre que je n'avais même pas inclus dans l'exemple que j'avais posté sur ce fil. Le paramètre UseFastTLS n'a donc aucune influence sur ce problème, contrairement à ce que je croyais. C'est d'autant plus étonnant que ma X1650Pro est théoriquement équipée de 512MB de RAM DDRZ.  La section ATI de mon xorg.conf est désormais :

```

[...]

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    VideoRam    262144

EndSection

[...]

```

Et dans ce cas, X démarre sans problème, avec ceci dans /var/log/Xorg.0.log :

```

[...]

(II) fglrx(0): Video RAM override, using 262144 kB instead of 524288 kB

(**) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR2

[...]

```

Par contre, si je modifie la valeur de "VideoRam" pour la mettre à 524288, j'obtiens un écran noir au démarrage de X (hard reboot obligatoire) et le Xorg.0.log m'indique ceci :

```

[...]

(II) fglrx(0): Video RAM override, using 524288 kB instead of 524288 kB

(**) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR2

[...]

```

Si je commente la ligne "VideoRam" j'obtiens également un écran noir et le Xorg.0.log correspondant me donne ceci :

```

[...]

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR2

[...]

```

(Je suis presque certain que, comme Poussin, je n'avais pas de log Xorg lors de mes premiers essais, mais bon... je ne suis pas toujours très rigoureux. En tout cas, là j'ai bien un log, même lorsque X plante). Je ne sais pas si mon cas est particulier (éventuellement RAM de la CG défectueuse ?) -- auquel cas je m'excuse d'avoir pollué le fil de Poussin -- ou si cela peut servir à d'autres... en tout cas, si vous comprenez ce qui se passe, n'hésitez pas à me le dire :]

Ci-dessous, la différence des logs Xorg lorsque X plante (en rouge) et X démarre (en vert) :

 *diff -U 3 tmp/Xorg.8.37.6.blank-screen3.txt /var/log/Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --- tmp/Xorg.8.37.6.blank-screen3.txt	2007-06-25 14:00:57.000000000 +0200
> 
> +++ /var/log/Xorg.0.log	2007-06-25 14:25:29.000000000 +0200
> ...

 

Pour rappel :

* ATI Radeon X1650 Pro

* linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r3

* xorg-x11-7.2

* xorg-server-1.3.0.0

* ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1

PS Avec le ati-drivers-8.35.5 l'option VideoRam dans xorg.conf n'était pas nécessaire pour démarrer X et le Xorg.0.log me donnait 

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR2. Il est donc fort possible que ma RAM vidéo soit défectueuse et que le nouveau driver soit plus chatouilleux de ce coté.

EDIT : ajout PSLast edited by Untux on Tue Jun 26, 2007 12:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Untux

 *malik wrote:*   

> [...]il m'est impossible de passer d'un serveur X à une session tty peux importe laquelle, et meme de revenir sur X[...]

 

Salut Malik,

Ton problème est un peu différent et il survient souvent lorsque l'on  utilise la combinaison fatale framebuffer+fglrx. As-tu essayé de supprimer le framebuffer ?

PS Voir Le fil d'ElGoretto

----------

## malik

Salut Tutux, je vais essayer de desactiver le framebuffer pour voir si cela change, merci en tous cas.

 *tutux wrote:*   

>  *malik wrote:*   [...]il m'est impossible de passer d'un serveur X à une session tty peux importe laquelle, et meme de revenir sur X[...] 
> 
> Salut Malik,
> 
> Ton problème est un peu différent et il survient souvent lorsque l'on  utilise la combinaison fatale framebuffer+fglrx. As-tu essayé de supprimer le framebuffer ?
> ...

 

----------

